# cost of full respray?



## muffinsda (29 May 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know how much it cost to get a car resprayed?
I have a few scratches/dents on the car and depending on costs it might be better just to get the whole thing resprayed!

Also do you think it's possible to spray it a different colour, or does it have to stay the same colour (coating issues etc...)

Any info appreciated.


----------



## Dubliner16 (29 May 2007)

My wife asked about a full respray as her car is black and you see the scratches alot easier than other colours. €800 for paint alone before labour so at a guess I'd say €1,300 to get done


----------



## RonanC (29 May 2007)

for a quality job you will be looking at at least €1500 !!!


----------



## Purple (29 May 2007)

A top body shop like Dennings in Tallaght will charge up to €3'000 for a full respray.
Changing the colour is not a good idea as it will show on the log book and a future buyer may think it's been crashed or it's a chop shop job.


----------



## muffinsda (29 May 2007)

thanks guys.
it probably won't worth it then. The car itself is a 00 Saab 93 with 72K on it, probably not worth more than 5K if you go private, and can't justify a 1.5K job on that...


----------



## xt40 (29 May 2007)

i had an escort cabrio done a couple of years ago in a ford main dealer 1200 for the respray but i had stripped the car myself. to do it properly all glass,rubber,trim,badges,front/rear windows should be removed and (except the glass) replaced with new. otherwise itll look botched and could even take from the cars value. usually its only worth it for a classic/future classic.


never change the colour unless you are stripping it back to a bare shell.


----------



## muffinsda (29 May 2007)

I suppose a 93 could potentially be a future classic - in 30 years!


----------



## xt40 (29 May 2007)

please dont be offended but i very much doubt it.


----------



## muffinsda (30 May 2007)

xt40 said:


> please dont be offended but i very much doubt it.



so do I. It's a classic already


----------



## Purple (30 May 2007)

Well considering how old the technology in Saabs is you have a 10-15 year head start


----------



## muffinsda (30 May 2007)

Purple said:


> Well considering how old the technology in Saabs is you have a 10-15 year head start




exactly 

btw I've heard this from a few people. But interested to know, why do you think the technology is old? can you give me an example?


----------



## BlueSpud (30 May 2007)

muffinsda said:


> so do I. It's a classic already


 
Very good.........


----------

